# Reader's Edition of ESV - What about KJV?



## nick (Jun 19, 2014)

I was reading about this new Reader's Edition of the ESV Crossway ESV Reader's Bible (Cloth Bound Hardcover) - Bible Design Blog (I'm on Tapatalk, so I can't make the link active). This sounds like a fantastic edition of the Bible. I have been trying to hunt down a KJV of similar design. Does anyone know of one?

The big thing is the lack of verse numbers and other added content that can distract from the text.

Thanks!


----------

